

Ask HN: Why are all the Digg stories immediately killed? - MIT_Hacker

I submitted mine and it was instantly a dead link.
======
aditya
digg.com is perm-banned on HN, maybe because HN didn't want to become (the
old) digg?

EDIT: To clarify, HN didn't want to become the old digg just like HN doesn't
want to become reddit. The old digg community was... Less than stellar.

~~~
MIT_Hacker
I never used the old Digg, did it have a similar look and feel?

~~~
mtgx
No. It only had one main column, like say a blog, or like Reddit, but I think
it also had descriptions, not just headlines on the main page. I think this
one looks a lot better. But I hate that they force you to use FB login.

------
zheng
Is the fix just to submit the original? I've never used digg but isn't it just
adding comments to the original story? In many ways, I think this policy
should apply to reddit links as well, but at least reddit has original content
like AmA's

EDIT: Spelling

------
douglascalhoun
HN is not a democracy. If you watch closely enough, you'll see plenty of posts
(and comments, and users) disappear if the moderators do not agree with them.

